# Nürnberg: Training



## m.k. (21. Mai 2007)

Hi,

also für alle Nürnberger Trialer.
Ich werde morgen (Di) zum Trialen ab ca. 18:30 am Wöhrder See sein:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.099383&spn=0.000858,0.001483&t=h&z=19&om=1

Wegen mir können wir danach auch nochmal zum Cine. Ich würde allerdings gerne erstmal beim See anfangen.

Matthias


----------



## biker ben (21. Mai 2007)

denke bin dann auch da, aber vll etwas später da ich um 17:30 noch zum arzt muss.
bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahlberg (21. Mai 2007)

wär gern dabei gewesen, mir hats aber am sonntag noch aweng den freilauf zerlegt und der neue sollte erst mittwoch oder so da sein. nächstes mal bestimmt


----------



## stroker (21. Mai 2007)

Männers

bin dabei - wenn's nicht näßt...

Greets


----------



## der absolute tr (22. Mai 2007)

hi wo ist dieser see?
komme aus erlangen und würde vielleicht mal vorbei schaun!

mfg


----------



## AcaPulco (22. Mai 2007)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.099552&spn=0.001268,0.002511&t=h&z=19&om=1

Genau da!


----------



## m.k. (24. Mai 2007)

Ich bin heute wieder am See.
Allerdings könnte es ein wenig später werden, da bei uns kurzfristig noch ein Meeting für heute Abend einberufen wurde. Ich hoffe, dass ich es bis ca. 19:30 schaffe.


----------



## oskar1 (7. Juni 2007)

Hi!
Geht bei euch Freitag oder Samstag mal wieder was?
Wörther See?
Cine?

Grüßle

oskar


----------



## biker ben (8. Juni 2007)

hi also ich kann nicht da ich in rgb bin. werd in nächster zeit eh erstmal nicht soviel zum fahren kommen, da ich viel zum lernen hab.


----------



## ahlberg (9. Juni 2007)

hi oskar
wir werden heute (SA) so gegen halb4 am cine eintreffen. schau halt mal vorbei wennst lust hast.

gruss flo


----------



## oskar1 (9. Juni 2007)

Hi Flo!

Nehmt bloss viel zu trinken mit, am cine ist`s super heiß und kaum Schatten.
Ich fahr heut mal nach Herzogenaurach. Stroker ist dort local. Aber erst abend wenns nicht mehr so warm ist.

Ich hoffe bis bald - DVD hab ich nicht vergessen - Liebe Grüße

oskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial_Dani (10. Juni 2007)

hey...cool...es gibt hier ja mehr Trial´er, als ich dachte


----------



## koxx1 (11. Juni 2007)

hallo matthias,
ich komme aus bayreuth und würde gern mal mit dir mitfahren,
ich habe letztes jahr angefangen und mache technisch denke ich einiges falsch, fals du lust hast schreib einfach mal.
lg olli
tel. 0170-8539008


----------



## m.k. (14. Juni 2007)

Also ich werde wohl am Dienstag abend wieder fahren.
Ich sage einfach mal Woehrder See, 19:00.
Bin das Wochenende weg und komme auch erst am Montag abend wieder.


----------



## biker ben (14. Juni 2007)

ich werde mal sehen das ichs auch schaffe, zur zeit kann ich aber fast nur noch spontan mal für 1h-2h trialen, da ich total viel lerne.


----------



## oskar1 (14. Juni 2007)

Du weißt ja Ben " ein gesunder Geist findet sich nur in einem gesunden Körper".

Wäre super wenn es nächsten Dienstag klappen würde.

Grüßle


----------



## stroker (17. Juni 2007)

Fundstück der Woche.
Männers der Region! Geht das als Trainingsareal durch, oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (17. Juni 2007)

wo ist das den? Sag schon! SAG!!!


----------



## stroker (17. Juni 2007)

Im schönen Westen von Fürth...mit herrlicher Fernsicht 
die Ortschaft im Hintergrund nennt sich Seukendorf


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Juni 2007)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,10.909392&spn=0.00504,0.010042&t=h&z=17&om=1

das?


----------



## biker ben (18. Juni 2007)

cool, und da ich hoffentlich bald mein anderes bike zamhab, kann ich dann auch mal weitere strecken fahren.
brauche nur endlich mal diese halterung!


----------



## stroker (18. Juni 2007)

@acapulco: BINGO
sollte aber ein paar Tage trocken sein, sonst zweite fränkische Seenplatte...

@ben: für den Abschleppdienst, schick mal deinen MTB-SattelstützenØ - ich hab ne Mörderidee...


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Juni 2007)

Wie kommt man da hin, wenn das genau neben der Südwesttangente ist?


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juni 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> brauche nur endlich mal diese halterung!



nerv nicht kind, ich muss nur mal auf arbeit dran denken. 

edit: noch was, fahr du vorher erst mal ein paar runden, damit du wieder ein wenig luft auf der lunge hast. nur vom rammeln wird man noch kein anhängerfahrer.


----------



## stroker (18. Juni 2007)

@BobRoss: wie du bei GüügleMaps siehst, gibts eine Ausfahrt von Fürth kommend. Die is aber nicht groß markiert und die Seitenlinie is auch nicht unterbrochen. Sehr spontan kommt ein Schild " Erd-und Bauschuttdeponie Stadt Fürth". Da raus, unter der Brücke durch, danach links übers Viehgatter und vor der LKW-Waage parken. Hinter dieser rechts die Asphaltstraße hoch (rechts am Zauntor vorbei) bis zumTop of the hill.
Sag mal vorher Bescheid, wennste dort aufschlägst. Heimlich trainieren gilt nicht 

@speedy: sag bloß, du denkst auffe Arbeit?
komm morgen an Wöhrder See, machen wa ne Konstruktionsbesprechung, dass unser Schüler-und Studentenpack etwas mobiler wird


----------



## biker ben (19. Juni 2007)

ja werde heute da sein, wenn vll auch etwas später 30min oder so mal sehen.
bis denne ihr alten säcke!


----------



## speedy_j (19. Juni 2007)

welche zeit ist eigentlich geplant? auto ist grad in der werkstatt. von daher ist es fraglich, ob ich rein komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (19. Juni 2007)

JaJa - das fragen wir uns alle, ob du überhaupt irgendwo rein kommst...

siehe oben: m.k. is gegen 19.00 zugegen. ich auch..


----------



## biker ben (19. Juni 2007)

man marcel deine ausreden immer....
hättest du mal die anhängerkupplung gemacht wäre das jetzt kein prob und dein bierbauch könntest auch gleich abtrainieren dabei, anstatt immer nur mit der karre rumzukruven..
bis später!


----------



## Trial_Dani (19. Juni 2007)

Aber da hätte ich mal eine Frage!
Gibt es evtl. im Raum Nürberg/Fürth/Langenzenn noch Anfänger, die evtl. Bock hätten ab und zu mit mir zusammen zu "trainieren"?
Weil ich denke mal, zu zweit oder noch mehr macht es einfach mehr Spass!
Also....ich wohne in Lagenzenn und fange jetzt gerade Trial an, fahre aber schon 5 Jahre MTB-also Wheelie und Stoppy und so ´geht schon einigermaßen.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## AcaPulco (19. Juni 2007)

Ja hier... bis auf mich natürlich, jeder, der bisher hier reingeschrieben habt. Alle nicht mein Niveau! Die kommen schon nen Bordstein hoch!


----------



## isah (19. Juni 2007)

Das liegt an dem viel zu langen python.. mit ner menschenlichen geo wuerdest du auchs vr hoch kriegen


----------



## stroker (19. Juni 2007)

mit dieser Geo kann er aber immer prima zum Kiosk fahren und uns ernsthafte
Sportsfreunde mit Snacks und kühlen Getränken versorgen..

Männers: wann kommt ihr mal ins schöne Herzogenaurach um noch schöner zu trainieren? DoTag oder Samstag?

@acapulco: das Kiosk is auch nicht so weit...


----------



## biker ben (20. Juni 2007)

ich bin morgen ab 17uhr erstmal cine unterwegs, wenn das wetter passt.


----------



## AcaPulco (20. Juni 2007)

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10763&id2=10763&ort=N%FCrnberg

Have Fun!


----------



## biker ben (21. Juni 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> wenn das wetter passt.



na nix zum ****en und langeweile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial_Dani (21. Juni 2007)

stroker schrieb:


> mit dieser Geo kann er aber immer prima zum Kiosk fahren und uns ernsthafte
> Sportsfreunde mit Snacks und kühlen Getränken versorgen..
> 
> Männers: wann kommt ihr mal ins schöne Herzogenaurach um noch schöner zu trainieren? DoTag oder Samstag?
> ...



Meint ihr jetzt mich mit der Geo?


----------



## biker ben (23. Juni 2007)

nein, warst nicjht du gemeint.

wie schauts heute so 18-19uhr aus?


----------



## stroker (23. Juni 2007)

bei mir oder bei Dir?
Vergiß die Schwimmflossen nicht...


----------



## oskar1 (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs!

fahrt ihr noch?

Wäre sehr, sehr schade, wenn dieser threat einschlafen würde.

Nach neuem Kasettenkörper und Freilaufritzel kann ich wieder mitmischen.

Geht was am Cine oder wörther see am Donnerstag 19.07 abend?

Hätte jemand Interesse an einem Kurs mit Herrn Hösl, vielleicht so im Herbst?

Grüßle


----------



## biker ben (16. Juli 2007)

jo mal sehen wenn dann so ab 19uhr aber lieber cine weil am see sind dann soviele mükken.


----------



## koxx1 (17. Juli 2007)

hallo Jungs,
ich hätte Interesse mit h. hösl einen kurs mit zumachen. 
ich habe letztes jahr angefangen und leider niemanden der mir technik zeigen kann. glaube ich mach einiges technisch falsch .
für nachricht wäre ich sehr dankbar.
lg olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (18. Juli 2007)

Das was der euch beibringen wird kann ich euch auch beibringen... und ich verlange (meistens) kein Geld dafür.


----------



## biker ben (18. Juli 2007)

ja aber dafür muss man sich immer für die seife bücken wenn man mit dem simon duscht...

also ich bin zu 80% dann am cine um 19uhr. wenns nicht total pisst.


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Juli 2007)

also werd so gg 19uhr auch da sein... von mir aus können wir auch früher fahren, ist nicht so warm heute draussen. Also ich wär dafür. 18 Uhr ist auch schon Abend.


----------



## ahlberg (18. Juli 2007)

bin dabei, den michi pack ich auch noch mit ein. allerdings schon so ca. halb6 - 6 wie heute auch

gruss Flo


----------



## biker ben (18. Juli 2007)

ja dann schau ich das ich auch um 18uhr da bin.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Juli 2007)

edit


----------



## lowfat (29. September 2007)

heute spontansession um 14:00 Uhr am Wöhrder See. Am Prrkplatz auf der Nordseite (ungefähr genau hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...spn=0.003396,0.00721&t=h&z=17&iwloc=addr&om=1)


----------



## AcaPulco (29. September 2007)

Morgen irgendwann Nachmittag in der Stadt...


----------



## Trial_Dani (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich war gestern zusammen mit einem kumpel am Cine.
Wir haben da drei andere Trialer fahren sehen!
War des jemand aus dem Forum? Warscheinlich schon  
Also..war echt gut....naja...im Gegensatz zu uns auf jeden fall!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## AcaPulco (14. Oktober 2007)

Hingehen und fragen wer das ist? ... anonyme gesellschaft hier -.-

15 uhr Steinbruch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial_Dani (14. Oktober 2007)

ja..klar...das nächste ma frag ich natürlich....aber wenn die dann auf einmal wech sin...kann man schlecht fragen und sich mit denen unterhalten...


----------



## bike_schrat (14. Oktober 2007)

So, nachdem ich inzwischen nicht mehr mein Chase für Backwheelhops vergewaltige, sondern mir sowas hier zugelegt habe...





...kann ich jetzt auch endlich hier mitreden und bin gerne mal bei ner Session dabei.  

Wir waren übrigens heute Vormittag im Steinbrüchlein mit drei Trialern (...und verabreden uns normalerweise hier: http://65133.homepagemodules.de/t461f2-Trial-ist-geil.html )

P.S.: Bin keiner derer vom Cine


----------



## Paul1986 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hey leute,
ich wohne jezt seit drei monaten in amberg und hier gibts keine trialer 
daher wollte ich euch mal fragen wo ihr immer so fahrt in nürnberg würde den mal rüber fahren.
Grüß Paul


----------



## ahlberg (14. Oktober 2007)

gestern waren tobi, der biker ben und ich am cine


----------



## Paul1986 (14. Oktober 2007)

Wo liegt den das cine genau seit ihr morgen auch da?


----------



## bike_schrat (14. Oktober 2007)

Paul1986 schrieb:


> Wo liegt den das cine genau seit ihr morgen auch da?



mit cine ist das cinecitta gemeint ( http://www.cinecitta.de ), das ist gleich ums eck. location ist hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.083617&spn=0.010267,0.019956&t=h&z=16&om=1

wobei man dann auch mal hier vorbeifahren kann: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...9.453511,11.099743&spn=0.001283,0.002494&z=19


----------



## Paul1986 (14. Oktober 2007)

Schönen dank,
 also ich bin morgen so nachmittags da bis abends vieleicht kommt ihr auch lang

Grüß Paul


----------



## biker ben (14. Oktober 2007)

ja ich war einer von denen, werde aber morgen mal nen tag pause einlegen aber am di werde ich wieder unterwegs sein gg abend.
wahrscheinlich mit dem marcel dem gott, wo wird sich noch rausstellen.


----------



## koxx1 (15. Oktober 2007)

hallo leute,
ist heute irgend jemand in nürnberg unterwegs.
wäre für technik hilfe sehr dankbar. Alleine krieg ich das irgendwie nicht hin.
und wenn ja, sagt mal wann und wo evtl. heute jemand ist dann fahr ich von bayreuth da hin.
gruß olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul1986 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hey,
also ich bin heute ünterwegs in nürnberg bin zwar das erste mal da aber
über technik kann ich dir was erzählen und auch zeigen bin so ab 13 uhr in nürnberg bis 19.00 wollte am cine fahren und mal sehen was sich noch so bietet

Grüß Paul sag mal ne zeit wenn du da sein kannst


----------



## Trial_Dani (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich wollte fragen, wer am kommenden Sa alles am Cine ist, also..ich werde zu 99 Prozent wieder da sein, so ab 13 Uhr! Dann könnte man sich ja mal etwas austauschen...bzw. ich euch evtl. was abschauen.
Und...wie komme ich denn am besten mit der U-bahn zum Wörder See?
Da fahrt ihr ja auch sehr oft, oder?

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## speedy_j (15. Oktober 2007)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte fragen, wer am kommenden Sa alles am Cine ist, also..ich werde zu 99 Prozent wieder da sein, so ab 13 Uhr! Dann könnte man sich ja mal etwas austauschen...bzw. ich euch evtl. was abschauen.
> Und...wie komme ich denn am besten mit der U-bahn zum Wörder See?
> Da fahrt ihr ja auch sehr oft, oder?
> ...



samstag werden wir wahrscheinlich wettkampf fahren.
zum wörder see fährt man am besten mit dem bike. stadtplan raus und los gehts.


----------



## AcaPulco (15. Oktober 2007)

Wollte heut um 17.15 oder so eigentlich in Steinbruch, aber ich kann auch in die Stadt kommen. Mir gleich.


----------



## Paul1986 (15. Oktober 2007)

Also ihr Nürnberger,
War ja heute mal in euer stadt unterwegs also am cine is ja nicht als zuviel aber am see hat es mir echt super gut gefallen bei den steinen kann man echt viel spuren fahren ich war den noch oben bei der Burg geleich vorne da bei dem sandstein gebilde is aber ganzschön häftig bin nor eine spur hoch gekommen
naja is ja noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen. 
Fahren einige von euch nach neuburg Am wochenende?
Grüß Paul


----------



## twostroketomsi (16. Oktober 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> samstag werden wir wahrscheinlich wettkampf fahren.
> zum wörder see fährt man am besten mit dem bike. stadtplan raus und los gehts.



hallo

wo ist denn am wochenende ein wettkampf? danke für die info.

gruß

tommes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (16. Oktober 2007)

Neuburg a.d. Donau. Flo, Marcel und ich wollen hinfahren.


----------



## Trial_Dani (18. Oktober 2007)

naja...ok...dann weiss ich auch noch nich, ob ich dann komm....evtl.!


----------



## AcaPulco (19. Oktober 2007)

Ganz einfach, komm nach Neuburg.a.d.D. Wird bestimmt (kalt) lustig.


----------



## Trial_Dani (19. Oktober 2007)

naja...was ist da denn genau?
Ein offizieller Wettbewerb oder wie doer was....


----------



## speedy_j (19. Oktober 2007)

ja, offizieller wettkampf. dürfte aber noch nichts für dich sein, wenn ich deine fähigkeiten nach dem video beurteilen darf.


----------



## AcaPulco (22. Oktober 2007)

Morgen 15.00 Uhr am Cine. Flo und ich werden da sein.


----------



## biker ben (22. Oktober 2007)

sollte klappen.bis dann.


----------



## AcaPulco (22. Oktober 2007)

Bring ne palette mit!


----------



## Trial_Dani (22. Oktober 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ja, offizieller wettkampf. dürfte aber noch nichts für dich sein, wenn ich deine fähigkeiten nach dem video beurteilen darf.



öhhmm....also...wenn, dann wäre ich natürlich zum ZUSCHAUEN gekommen.....dass ich da noch nicht mit komme ist denk ich mal jedem (ja..auch mir) klar!!!

Ich weiss schon, dass ich noch voll schlecht bin...aber zuguggn ist doch ok...mehr als schlechter werden kann ich nicht....


----------



## AcaPulco (22. Oktober 2007)

Komm morgen 15 uhr zum Cine, da kann dir geholfen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (22. Oktober 2007)

palette gibts nicht aber mit bierkasten könnt ich dienen.


----------



## AcaPulco (23. Oktober 2007)

Toll, sowas brauch ich sicher nicht...


----------



## erwinosius (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo erstmal.
Bin der Michael und wohne seit September in Fürth. Fahre seit ca 2 Jahren mehr oder weniger aktiv Trial und will das jetzt aber vermehrt betreiben. 
Suche jetzt paar Leute die mit mir fahren würde und mir vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Tip geben könnten.
Würde mich freun wenn was zusammen gehen würde.
Allerdings kann ich unter der Woche erst ab ca 17:00 fahren da ich bis da arbeite.

gruß
Michael


----------



## AcaPulco (23. Oktober 2007)

Wird doch immer mal hier reingeschrieben wo gefahren wird, einfach auftauchen. Bisher ist nie jemand neues erschienen.


----------



## erwinosius (23. Oktober 2007)

hmm....ich werd mir mühe geben...wenn ich s zeitlich schaff..

gruß
erwinosius


----------



## stroker (23. Oktober 2007)

Freunde der Zunft

am Samstag lacht die Sonne überm Trialgarten von Erlangen (und wir alle über Ben). Wie wär's mit ner kleinen Session ab 14.00 Uhr?
Marcel kann auch nen Grill mitbringen, dass er nicht bloß rumsteht 

Macht ne Ansage!

Greets


----------



## biker ben (24. Oktober 2007)

hmm ja da will ich schon seit längerem mal wieder hin.
aber mal sehen was die anderen flöten sagen.
wie schauts eigentlich mit dem transportrahmen aus?


----------



## AcaPulco (24. Oktober 2007)

Na mal kucken, klingt garnet so schlecht. Vielleicht bekomm ich da meine Hinterradfelge endlich kaput.


----------



## ahlberg (24. Oktober 2007)

nicht wenn du wieder wie son mädchen fährst. 
hört sich doch ganz nett an, ich wär dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahr net wie n Mädchen, ich fahr gut! Daran liegts, dass es nicht kaput ging!


----------



## erwinosius (24. Oktober 2007)

hmm...da bin ich leider nicht da..aber am nächsten do wärs cool wenn was ginge...da is feiertag..

gruß
erwinosius


----------



## ahlberg (24. Oktober 2007)

@mädchen
mädchen bringen ihre felgen auch nicht kaputt! :>

@erwinosius
am feiertag geht bestimmt auch was zam. abwarten, tee trinken.


----------



## biker ben (24. Oktober 2007)

in der schranzer hitliste, dürfte der tobi den marcel langsam einholen...

ja do geht sicher was. mal sehen. wir schreibens einfach hier rein.


----------



## Paul1986 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hey Nürnberger,

will morgen mal rein fahren und ihr werdet bestimmt auch unterwegs sein ich habe den ganzen tag zeit.

Also wenn irgend einer fährt den schreibts mal rein und wo also ich kenn das Cine und am Wöhrder See war ich auch schon.

Und ich werde bestimmt kommen da ihr ja letztens rein geschrieben habt das noch nie jemand neues gekommen ist bring auch noch zwei freunde mit die haben zwar gerade angefangen aber den kann jeder sein tips dazugeben.

Grüß paul


----------



## biker ben (27. Oktober 2007)

also ich werds heut doch nicht schaffen muss jetzt erstmal in die uni, und dann bliebe ja noch die frage wie ich überhaupt hinkomm....
werde bissl in nbg rumschranzen wenn ich mitn lernen fertig bin.
und morgen bin ich gerne dabei auf ne runde in nbg, würde so um 14uhr am cine empfehlen.
bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (27. Oktober 2007)

und was is mit 14 Uhr Trialgarten Erlangen????


----------



## AcaPulco (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich komm, flo kommt auch, marcel hab ichs auch gesagt...


----------



## Paul1986 (27. Oktober 2007)

Wo am cine trefft ihr den immer ich war vorne an der straße der der uni oder schule  was auch immer oder hinten im sandkasten bei den steinen?
Also 14 uhr is ok bin auf jeden fall da.::

Grüß Paul


----------



## biker ben (28. Oktober 2007)

vorne an der hauptstrasse, genau wird der platz rosa luxemburg platz genannt. da sind ein paar mauern von 20cm bis ca nen meter oder so, da wärmen wir uns immer auf und treffen uns dort.


----------



## ahlberg (28. Oktober 2007)

bin dabei, bis nachher


----------



## speedy_j (30. Oktober 2007)

donnerstag 1.11.
ca. 12:30 uhr
steinbruch worzeldorf


----------



## biker ben (31. Oktober 2007)

dann hol mich mal um 12:15 am cine bitte ab.


----------



## speedy_j (31. Oktober 2007)

dich hole ich doch vor deiner tür ab.


----------



## AcaPulco (31. Oktober 2007)

Morgen ist ja n feiertag... wunder mich schon, warum ihr da fahren geht...


----------



## ahlberg (31. Oktober 2007)

als ferienopfer bekommt man das nicht so mit wa?

immer diese unhumanen zeiten. 
so gegen 13 uhr werd ich vorraussichtlich eintreffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (31. Oktober 2007)

kann doch erst ab ca 14:30.
lasse mich dann fahren von meiner schnitte.


----------



## biker ben (31. Oktober 2007)

kann doch erst so ab 14:30.
lasse mich dann von meiner lady reinfahren.

12:30 kann auch nur jemandem einfallen der kein alk säuft und keinen kater ausschlafen muss....


----------



## AcaPulco (31. Oktober 2007)

Warum zum geier überhaupt so früh?


----------



## stroker (31. Oktober 2007)

@ben

macht deine babuschka nur deine Chauffeuse oder wird sie dich
kreischend anhimmeln, wenn Du mit freiem Oberkörper wüst rumgappst?


----------



## AcaPulco (31. Oktober 2007)

Hab noch keine Frau kreischen hören, weil jemand vom Bordstein runtergesprungen ist...


----------



## speedy_j (31. Oktober 2007)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Warum zum geier überhaupt so früh?



will anschließend ins fitness und da ich freitag wieder zeitig raus muss, soll es nicht so spät werden. bin allerspätesten 13 uhr da.


----------



## biker ben (1. November 2007)

ich um 14:30


----------



## biker ben (1. November 2007)

hmm tobi und ich treffen uns morgen um 13uhr am kleinen rathenauplatz


----------



## lowfat (1. November 2007)

Wir waren heute im Nürnberger Steinbrüchlein. Bike_schrat hat Bilder gemacht. Eine Auswahl gibt´s hier:
http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=238&Itemid=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (1. November 2007)

Ihr Pfosten... Wie wärs ma in Steinbruch kommen oder was sagen?


----------



## speedy_j (1. November 2007)

lass die alte herren riege nur ihr eigenes süppchen kochen. so schone ich wenigstens meine nerven.


----------



## stroker (1. November 2007)

der Steinbruch ist doch bloß was für Helden....
drum waren wir im Steinbrüchlein...
aber demnächst will ich auch ein Held sein


----------



## speedy_j (1. November 2007)

stroker schrieb:


> aber demnächst will ich auch ein Held sein



oh weh, das kann ja eiter werden!


----------



## AcaPulco (1. November 2007)

So ein schmarrn... ihr hättet ja mit den Kleinen unten am Wasser spielen können -.-


----------



## biker ben (2. November 2007)

ich glaube stefan hat irgendwas zu verbergen immer drückt er sich.
haste deine geschlechtsumwandlung denn endlich hinbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (2. November 2007)

Ben, du kleiner Hobbystricher 

ich wär schon dein Typ, wenn ich ein Weib wäre...

lass das bloß deine Babuschka nicht mitkriegen...

So - ich kauf mir jetzt ein neues Adamant und lass deines alt aussehen 

SoLong


----------



## speedy_j (4. November 2007)

heute, ca. 13:30, steinbruch worzeldorf


----------



## biker ben (4. November 2007)

bin dabei. kannste mich bitte abholen?

ein neues bike? geilo. hab mir auch eins bestellt.naja nen neiuen rahmen.


----------



## bike_schrat (18. November 2007)

Nur damit niemand sagen könnte, wir hätten nichts gesagt: Björn P. und meine Wenigkeit machen nacher spontan das Steinbrüchlein unsicher.


----------



## ahlberg (19. November 2007)

morgen (dienstag) bissl radeln? mein vorschlag 15uhr am cine. wer hat lust?


----------



## biker ben (20. November 2007)

kann leider nicht meine vr-nabenachse ist doch gebrochen und warte jetzt auf ne neue nabe.
hab sie gestern bestellt sollte also bald da sein.


----------



## ahlberg (20. November 2007)

na dann gute besserung!


----------



## bike_schrat (20. November 2007)

ahlberg schrieb:


> morgen (dienstag) bissl radeln? mein vorschlag 15uhr am cine. wer hat lust?


15 uhr am dienstag...schüler oder student müsste man nochmal sein! *seufz*


----------



## AcaPulco (20. November 2007)

Morgen wieder... irgendwann gg 15 uhr irgendwo in der stadt. Muss mehr sinnlose Techniken lernen.


----------



## ahlberg (20. November 2007)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> 15 uhr am dienstag...schüler oder student müsste man nochmal sein! *seufz*



du wirst mir noch unter die räder kommen freundchen!

das nennt man frühschicht mein bester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (20. November 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> kann leider nicht meine vr-nabenachse ist doch gebrochen und warte jetzt auf ne neue nabe.
> hab sie gestern bestellt sollte also bald da sein.



schon wieder? und du willst mich schranzer nennen?


----------



## biker ben (20. November 2007)

nein ich glaube bald hab ich dich überholt.
meine gabel scheint nämlich auch bald durch zu sein.
habe eine einkerbung, rund um das gabelrohr, auf der höhe des oberen teils des steuersatzes, irgendwie scheint der sich da langsam durch zu schleifen....
das kann ja nicht normal sein oder?


----------



## stroker (21. November 2007)

Bei Dir is eh nix normal....
Ich hab noch ne ECHO-Gabel in schwarz und neu.
Zum StudentenVorzugspreis


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2007)

wo er recht hat.

ist dein neuer rahmen nun schon da und was wolltest eigentlich letztes we?


----------



## biker ben (21. November 2007)

ja herr schnell****er,
wenn sie doch mal so gnädig wären und in den bike gallery thread schauen würden.
und letztes we wollte ich fragen ob du mal wieder versägt werden willst.


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2007)

na ja, sieht aus....wie ein trialbike. 

schauen wir mal am kommenden wochenende, ob ich da bin und zeit hab. unter der woche geht momentan bei 10 stunden arbeit täglich nix, außer fitness.


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2007)

morgen?

city, erlangen oder steinbruch?


----------



## biker ben (23. November 2007)

ja kann aber nur so bis 16uhr. mir egal wo.auch gerne steinbruch.


----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2007)

13:30 uhr, steinbruch

ich hole dich kurz nach 13 uhr ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahlberg (24. November 2007)

ich werd auch mal vorbei schaun, bis dann.


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2007)

falls noch jemand senile bettflucht hat.

stefan und ich sind ab 11 für ca. 2 stunden (je nach wetter) im trialgarten in erlangen.


----------



## biker ben (7. Dezember 2007)

ich denke ich bin morgen so um 14uhr am kleinen rathenau unterwegs.


----------



## ahlberg (8. Dezember 2007)

michi und ich kommen auch, bis dann


----------



## Cassien (8. Dezember 2007)

Hi, ben und ich werden morgen um 14 uhr am cinne sein


----------



## ahlberg (9. Dezember 2007)

jawohl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (14. Dezember 2007)

15uhr rathenau


----------



## ahlberg (15. Dezember 2007)

ich auch


----------



## biker ben (15. Dezember 2007)

das war gestern.
wollen wir heute nich lieber 14uhr cine machen und dann fahren wir mal zum pegnitzgrund?


----------



## biker ben (3. Januar 2008)

morgen 14uhr cine, wenns nicht pisst.
stefan und ich bis jetzt. bis dann


----------



## ahlberg (3. Januar 2008)

michi und ich sind um halb2 am rathenau, cine kann man zum schluss fahren da gibts licht


----------



## dirk_diggler (25. Januar 2008)

Servus zusammen,

bin am WE in Nürnberg und wollt mal fragen, ob in Nbg oder Erlangen jemand fahren wird. 

Grüße Uli (aus München)


----------



## AcaPulco (25. Januar 2008)

Was was was! Der Uli! Ja würden wir schon... ruf mal den Sascha an!


----------



## speedy_j (25. Januar 2008)

wann und wo?


----------



## boss81 (26. Januar 2008)

so war heud in grosshabersdorf trainiern - ganz schön... welches ei will hier fahren? bin immer unterwegs... kennst ja...


----------



## speedy_j (26. Januar 2008)

boss81 schrieb:


> so war heud in grosshabersdorf trainiern - ganz schön... welches ei will hier fahren? bin immer unterwegs... kennst ja...



guten morgen....

hauptsache du hattest deinen spaß. ich bin erst mal draußen, meine gabel ist gerissen und die neue muss erst bestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (26. Januar 2008)

ja wusst ich doch... kein problem war doch selbstverständlich. was machstn auch mit deiner gabel? probiers mal mit nem löffel.


----------



## speedy_j (26. Januar 2008)

welchen löffel kannst denn empfehlen? aber immerhin stelle ich sowas in der heimischen garage fest und muss nicht 150 km weit fahren.


----------



## biker ben (31. Januar 2008)

ja marcel du schranzer....
also ich wäre am we auf jedenfall dabei, falls jemand fahren sollte.
ab nächsten fr bin ich dann erstmal für paar wochen weg. arbeiten.


----------



## stroker (31. Januar 2008)

Benny - wo willst Du den im Schneeregen schranzen?
Was macht unser Anhängerprojekt? Die Leute im Forum warten auf diese Erfindung...

Und für welche Arbeit kann man ausgerechnet Dich gebrauchen?
bei deinen zarten Händchen...


----------



## boss81 (2. Februar 2008)

für alle eier hier.. runter von der alten oder flossen aus der hose! sind heute im steinbruch!! keine ausreden wegen wetter oder sonst so faxen!! also 13.30 uhr.. peace


----------



## ahlberg (2. Februar 2008)

hätt ich ne hinterrad achse, auf die ich seit 2 wochen warte, wäre das durchaus von vorteil an eurer spritzigen spritztur teil zu nehmen. da dem aber nicht so ist, hab ich immerhin ne gute ausrede.
an dieser stelle auch mal beste grüße an herrn k. aus c.


----------



## biker ben (2. Februar 2008)

ja hab jetzt mein bike doch noch nicht ganz fit.
und die klausur am di ist doch schwerer als gedacht. denke mal fahre vll nochmal am mi oder do.


----------



## AcaPulco (2. Februar 2008)

Also ich war gut heut. Ja, das kann ich eindeutig sagen. Ist jeder gekommen heut... also sascha war da, Achim und tobi... ja, alle sind se gekommen... Hab heut alles geschafft, was ich wollte!


----------



## speedy_j (3. Februar 2008)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Hab heut alles geschafft, was ich wollte!



willst jetzt einen orden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (7. Februar 2008)

acapulco die flöte rulzzz!!


----------



## speedy_j (7. Februar 2008)

was hat er denn geschafft?

wie schaut es denn am wochenende aus?


----------



## bike_schrat (8. Februar 2008)

Stroker und ich hatten uns für Sa-Nachmittag Trialgarten in ER überlegt.

P.S.: War heute am späteren Nachmittag spontan ne Runde rund um Wöhrder See unterwegs. Mich hat ein Passant, der gerade über die Wiese lief etwas erbost angesprochen, dass immer mehr Trialer dort unterwegs sind und dies kein Übungsgelände ist und die Wiese kaputtgeht. Und er meint zudem, dass irgendwelche Leute mit Bike manche der Bänke in Mitleidenschaft gezogen haben.
Auch wenn wahrscheinlich keine Trialer waren mit den Bänken: Vorsichtshalber etwas achtgeben, damits keine Probleme gibt und besser nicht auf den Bänken rumspringen. Die in der Gegend sehen wirklich nicht besonders stabil aus...


----------



## AcaPulco (8. Februar 2008)

Ja... das war ich... schaff den sidehop auf die bänke immer nur aufs Pedal. Ist halt auch verdammt hoch. Passanten auch ernst nehmen ja! Alle über 65 haben immer recht!

Boss is der schönste!


----------



## boss81 (8. Februar 2008)

wer fährt denn am wörthersee?? voll out!!!!!!! da wurde gestern nachmittag ne leiche rausgezogen  kein scheiss war in der zeitung!! das war einer der schonmal über trialer geschimpft hatte.. - hab das klären lassen!! 



acapulco ist sexy hot und ein schwein


----------



## AcaPulco (8. Februar 2008)

ssshhh immer alles ausplaudern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. Februar 2008)

hat er sich mal wieder richtig gewehrt? is schon ein scharfes teil.


----------



## boss81 (8. Februar 2008)

was am wochende geht?! wie immer halt... 
acapulco - schnauze! wegen dir haben wir dieses bullenproblem..!

             weil du immer nackt fährst...


----------



## boss81 (23. Februar 2008)

auf jeden aldäääääääääääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
nürnberg rulezzz!!!


----------



## boss81 (24. Februar 2008)

ichowitsch heutowitsch in grosshabersdorfowitsch... gegen so um halbo dreiowitsch.. be there oder nicht... peace


----------



## boss81 (24. Februar 2008)

irgendwie ists schon geil so ganz alleine den nürnbergthread voll zu mülln. aber naja und boss wie gehts so? - ja passt soweit alles muss jetzt erstmal spülmaschiene ausräumen.. ich lach mich kaputt!!! ist ausserdem auch cool das hier niemand beef macht wegen naturschutzgeländen etc.. alles flöten!! meine fresse wird hier ein müll reingeschrieben. nicht jetzt das ich aber sind ja eh immer nur die anderen schuld. ne!!!! 

so ists halt im nürnberg thread da hat mann und frau halt noch SPASS!!!!!


----------



## boss81 (24. Februar 2008)

blubb blubb blubb 

hallo??



ja!!!



nein!!!



doch!!!!


----------



## AcaPulco (24. Februar 2008)

omg bist du gstört!


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Februar 2008)

lol der beste fred ever der ist mir sympatisch


----------



## boss81 (24. Februar 2008)

wer ist fred???


----------



## ahlberg (24. Februar 2008)

fred ist sympatisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (24. Februar 2008)

fred istn arsch, der hat mir meine freundin geklaut!


----------



## ahlberg (24. Februar 2008)

genau deshalb ja


----------



## speedy_j (24. Februar 2008)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> fred istn arsch, der hat mir meine freundin geklaut!




vertseh ich nicht. hast doch noch beide hände dran.


----------



## AcaPulco (24. Februar 2008)

In die rechte hat er aber tiefe wunden geschlagen. Bei dir doch auch...


----------



## boss81 (25. Februar 2008)

ja ok... aber wer zur hölle ist fred?


----------



## boss81 (25. März 2008)

hey speedy du tier!! was ist mit den vids?? greetz


----------



## speedy_j (25. März 2008)

hab kein passendes program um das video-format zu schneiden, bzw. um ein anderes format draus zu machen. muss mich erst mal in den weiten des weltnetzes nach was passendem umschauen.


----------



## lowfat (25. März 2008)

probiers mal mit super (das Programm heisst wirklich so...). Das kann alle möglichen Formate in alle mögichen anderen umwandeln. Über die Qualität kann ich allerdings wenig sagen.


----------



## speedy_j (25. März 2008)

danke lowfat für die mühe, aber ich bräuchte es für linux. vielleicht nehme ich aber auch mal meinen arbeits-laptop mit nach hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (30. März 2008)

bin wieder in nbg, mit 2 monaten trainingspause mittlerweile....
bis bald auf dem schlachtfeld


----------



## Cassien (30. März 2008)

Was dich gints ja auch no


----------



## ahlberg (30. März 2008)

wer ist denn dieser ben?


----------



## AcaPulco (30. März 2008)

Son komischer... kerl. Trägt komische klamotten und hat ne komische Frisur. =P


----------



## biker ben (1. April 2008)

die haare sind ab. wann gehts jetzt mal los? alleine kann ich mich nicht aufraffen.


----------



## biker ben (1. April 2008)

die haare sind ab. wann gehts jetzt mal los? alleine kann ich mich nicht aufraffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahlberg (5. April 2008)

schon bald freundchen. ohja, schon bald!


----------



## ahlberg (5. April 2008)

morgen (SO) 15.oo am cine.


----------



## speedy_j (5. April 2008)

weiß noch nicht.
wäre steinbruch nicht sinvoller, wenn hornberg vor der tür steht?


----------



## AcaPulco (5. April 2008)

Ja, für dich schon... wenn man nie trainiert ne! Aber wenn man die ganze Zeit im steinbruch ist, braucht man auch mal ne Dosis Stadt. HA! Owned!


----------



## speedy_j (5. April 2008)

mit dem wenig training, mit dem ich auskomme, würdet ihr luschen immer noch an der bordsteinkante stehen und verzweifeln.


----------



## Cassien (6. April 2008)

ja was etz Stadt oder Steinbruch


----------



## AcaPulco (6. April 2008)

Stadt!


----------



## biker ben (6. April 2008)

alles klar mal sehen


----------



## dirk_diggler (8. April 2008)

Servus zusammen, 

Trialer aus Muc macht am We Ferien in Nürnberg.. ;-) 

Fährt bei euch jemand am Samstag? Wo? 

Hab bei den anderen Münchnern auch mal angefragt, ob noch wer kommen will.. 

Grüße Uli


----------



## AcaPulco (9. April 2008)

Also ich wollt am Wochenende schon fahren. Aber das weiß ich noch nicht, wo. Entweder Steinbruch oder Stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk_diggler (10. April 2008)

schreibt halt einfach rein, wann und wo. Kuck am Samstag dann halt einfach hier rein. Bzw. werdich mich beim Sascha mal melden.

Ade..


----------



## boss81 (11. April 2008)

coole sache der pavel tippowitsch.. werd auf alle fälle trainiern d.h. steinbruch + stadt ruf halt einfach kurz durch.! wetter ist egal!!! also hau rein und bis morgen!!! greetz bronko kulitschka


----------



## ahlberg (11. April 2008)

also ich glaub der heisst pavel pipowitsch! mindestens.


----------



## AcaPulco (12. April 2008)

Ach verhalt dich irgendwo an nem Randbereich ruhig, das geht dich hier alles garnix an!


----------



## dirk_diggler (12. April 2008)

Moin Moin.. 

ja also Stadt bin ich mit dabei.. Da fahr ich etz nämlich eh hin.. Und wenn der Herr Straube mal auf sein Handy kucken würde.. könnten wa ooch ne Zeit ausmachen.. 

Adee.. Pavel Tittowitch


----------



## AcaPulco (12. April 2008)

Also 15 uhr Rathenauplatz, für alle stummen mitleser und Verehrer!


----------



## boss81 (21. August 2008)

dieses we wie jedes we session in nürnberg... 


musste den fred mal wieder aufmachen...


----------



## erwinosius (21. August 2008)

wo fahrt ihr genau? und ab wann? evtl wär ich auch mal mit meinen brüdern dabei...
gruß
erwinosius


----------



## boss81 (21. August 2008)

ja wie immer steinbruch worzeldorf. in der stadt jede mauer die im weg steht... und und und!!! wir kommen dann auch mit unseren brüdern, schwagern, und onkeln
werd samstag so gegen mittag zwölf anfangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahlberg (21. August 2008)

sonntags is schöner in der stadt, da kann man auch im AGGROHOF fahren


----------



## AcaPulco (21. August 2008)

Sonntag ist aber auch Samstags anders! Wenn wir Samstags fahren ist Sonntag schon Montag!


----------



## ahlberg (21. August 2008)

als ob du wüsstest welcher tag heute, morgen, sonntags und mittwoch is! (?)


----------



## AcaPulco (21. August 2008)

Schweig! Ich weiß genau welcher Tag Samstags ist!


----------



## ahlberg (22. August 2008)

ach ja und welcher?


----------



## boss81 (22. August 2008)

du siehst welcher tag mittwoch ist wenn du beim sidehop mit dem kopf unter der stufe bist bzw. überhaupt unter die stufe kommst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oskar1 (22. August 2008)

blabla..

Fahrt ihr Sonntag?
Wäre gern mal wieder dabei.

LG


----------



## ahlberg (22. August 2008)

sonntags stadt is immer gut


----------



## AcaPulco (22. August 2008)

Samstags ist aber auch n guter Tag für Sonntag?!


----------



## ahlberg (22. August 2008)

Samstag solls Niederschlag geben. BAEM!

Ich bin für Sonntag, weil ohne AGGROHOF is gammel


----------



## boss81 (22. August 2008)

und das von einem montyfahrer... opfahs! aggrohof geht doch an jedem tag!!!


----------



## ahlberg (22. August 2008)

nee weil dann die biatch aus dem laden wieder rausstürmt und den michi hart verprügelt


----------



## boss81 (22. August 2008)

na und?? wenn das die biatch nicht machen würde dann müsste ich das ja machen... ich muss mir aber noch das profil zurechtstutzen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AcaPulco (22. August 2008)

Solangs der Michi is... wayne rooney!


----------



## boss81 (22. August 2008)

hat jemand den jaden gesehn???!


----------



## AcaPulco (22. August 2008)

Der is vorhin mit der Miriam heim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.k. (23. August 2008)

@oskar1

Ach, Dich gibts auch noch?
Jo, ich hab vor, Sonntag fahren zu gehen. Dachte ja eher an Steinbruch, wenns Wetter passt.
Bin aber auch verhandlungsbereit für City.

Was sind das eigentlich für neue lustige Ordnungshüter in blauen Pseudo-Uniformen, die einen beim Rathenauplatz blöd anmachen, von wegen Grünzeug geht kaputt, weil man ein wenig den Rasen berührt. *lol*


----------



## AcaPulco (23. August 2008)

Parkwacht, die können nichts ausser mit den Bullen drohen.


----------



## ahlberg (23. August 2008)

also morgen (SO) um 3 am rathenau. auf gehts!


----------



## boss81 (24. August 2008)

cool. die woche ist session in stuttgart! da wars doch ganz nett. fährt da jemand von euch hin? bis etz ist da keiner dabei d.h. einmannsession... das die leute von dort nicht mit ins felsenmeer fahren find ich auch weng komisch. 

hab heut den nürnberger fred gesehn.. mit dem jaden... voll die eier!!!


----------



## AcaPulco (24. August 2008)

Die Nürnberger sind doch alle Trottel!


----------



## ahlberg (24. August 2008)

Das kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## boss81 (26. August 2008)

ich fand die session am sonntag ganz gut. nur pack ich des ja überhaupt nicht wenns hier leute gibt die sich anmelden und dann nicht kommen... diese hauptschulabiturienten! opfahs! 

bla bla! 

angst oder was?


----------



## oskar1 (26. August 2008)

"...wäre gerne dabei..."  ist Konjunktiv, also Möglichkeitsform.
Und was du "packst" oder auch nicht, ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal.
blabla. Pappnase.
Warum kackst du Leute an, die du nicht kennst?

Ansonsten: Angst vor WAS oder WEM?


----------



## ahlberg (26. August 2008)

oskar1 war da, aber erst als boss81 schonwieder weg war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (26. August 2008)

Ich weiß eh von nix!


----------

